# How do you store your small items, like screews and such



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I have tried different things and different ideas but nothing seems to work as I wish it did


----------



## Murdock (Aug 7, 2011)

I use a combination of these

Https://www.amazon.com/Stanley-25-Removable-Compartment-Professional-Organizer/dp/B00005QWYF/ref=mpsa11?keywords=stanley+small+parts+organizer&qid=1574018033&sprefix=Stanley+small&sr=8-1

https://www.amazon.com/Kreg-Company-KTC25-Screw-organizer/dp/B01LQC9UTM/ref=mpsa13?keywords=kreg+screw+organizer&qid=1574018136&sprefix=kreg+screw+or&sr=8-3

They are currently just stacked on the counter in my shop. But one of my next shop projects is to build a cabinet for them.

I really like the ability to either take an entire container with me or to open them up and take just the individual tray.

The kreg option has the lids on the individual trays which is nice for carrying them to a project without risking spilling.

The reason I use two types is that while I prefer the kreg option, sometimes I don't need such large containers and it ends up being a waste of space for some of my parts.


----------



## bold1 (May 5, 2013)

I've been using clear plastic food containers for my smaller lots, and clear plastic canisters for the large lots, like pounds of screws. I like that I can stack them, I can see at a glance what the size is without checking the label or opening them, and if I need them out of the shop I can just grab the sizes I believe I'll need and take them with. Plus the lids seal them from dirt and moisture. I keep them on a shelve at eye hight in the shop, so I can see them at a glance.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Thank you guys


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Dewalt containers work well for me as does the Milwaukees.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Not big enough for my needs


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

Here's my system. Each container (ideally) is categorized to typs of screws, bolts, washers, etc. It's not 100% the way I want it, but it works great when I need to find certain kinds of screws and such.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

The Everything really is a Dollar place in town had these same cases. When something both works, and is way cheaper than I could make them for, I buy me some.

I haven't made it yet, but plan to make a stack cabinet, and I'll put 10 of them in there. Something just like what Rayne posted.

For stuff I have a lot more of than what I can put in 1 or 2 of the bin openings I use this HF jewel. This would be like entire boxes of screws, stuff like that.










https://www.harborfreight.com/24-bin-bench-top-parts-rack-69572.html


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> Here s my system. Each container (ideally) is categorized to typs of screws, bolts, washers, etc. It s not 100% the way I want it, but it works great when I need to find certain kinds of screws and such.
> 
> - Rayne


Nice, Next time I can't find what I need I'm coming to your house.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Right now, mine are scattered between two spots. Eventually, they'll all be on the rolling rack of pull out bins, which has storage for large containers, since I buy my square drive and other screws in quantities.

I love the deals I found at garage sales. Because of them, I have been able to organize small parts for a fraction of the price these bin holders would have cost. The one looks horrible, but it's still sound.

As I move to the multi drawer unit, my buddy gets my old, wood bins.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Ok guys and thank you.
I learned along time ago that in a wood shop I want something closed if no I mostly collect dust in my bibs


----------



## JerryMaldonato (Jul 7, 2017)

I have a bunch of these. https://www.harborfreight.com/24-divider-storage-container-94458.html

They are inexpensive, customizable and one thing I really like is that the bottom of the trough is curved, so it's easy to scoop out screws etc with your fingers. Like you, I have to have a lidded box.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

> Here s my system. Each container (ideally) is categorized to typs of screws, bolts, washers, etc. It s not 100% the way I want it, but it works great when I need to find certain kinds of screws and such.
> 
> - Rayne
> 
> ...


Funny you should say that because my neighbor came by yesterday looking for a certain length of screws and I got him some in under 10 seconds. lol. It was out of the blue, but the system worked.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Your neighbor must have been very impressed


----------



## RDan (Jan 14, 2012)

I use a combination of the items mentioned before. The advantage of the Stanley, DeWalt and the Milwaukee containers is you can gain them together. The Milwaukee is designed so you open the lid while in this setup. Sp maller groups I keep in Kreg Hardware boxes https://www.menards.com/main/tools/power-tools-accessories/pocket-hole-jigs/kreg-reg-small-hardware-container-4-pack/kss-s/p-1497525481602-c-10090.htm?tid=9070615215309591391&ipos=30 and Viewtainers https://www.menards.com/main/tools/tool-storage/socket-organizers-small-parts-bins/viewtainer-reg-2-x-6-spill-proof-container-assorted-colors/cc26/p-1444445834108-c-9189.htm?tid=-6522116278126436866&ipos=84. I also use some metal drawers and plastic bins.
For the larger cases I made a adjustable shelf to hold some of them, need to build another one. Dan


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

I go with the closest container is where the screws and bolts go. This system make for a scavenger hunt when looking for something. I do find things I was looking the week before. Maybe I will get some good organizational suggestions on this thread. The trick is putting them to practice.


----------



## cracknpop (Dec 20, 2011)

Bert, we've never met but must be thinking alike recently. You beat me in posting this very same question.
Thanks.


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

Just remember if you build something to store you could be taking potential space from something else you could need the space for later….


----------



## bilyo (May 20, 2015)

You have to like peanut butter to make this work. ;>)
Shelves are adjustable. They are two jars deep in the cabinet and one jar deep in the doors.


----------



## Hermit (Oct 9, 2014)

Good way to use up plywood scraps


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

I do what I can not to use screws, nails or staples, But I do have them on hand if needed. I use empty 16oz spice bottles to store various dowel pins and 2" oak spindles. When buying screws, I get them in the clear plastic containers and line the up on a shelf out of the way. The orange organizer is looded with all different sizes and types of lag bolts & lag screws. I have one drawer in my tool box dedicated to finishing nails, nails, bolts, nut, washers and brass screws (all in their original boxes with the labels up). Also have separate containers for used misc.









screws, machine screws, bolts, nuts and washers (I'm frugal so I save all the old hardware).


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

Ooops picture loaded upside down. I've tried the different small organizers. but it seems like I have to pull open twenty different small drawers to see if I got the right drawer.


----------



## WoodES (Oct 8, 2013)

I found these on black Friday sale several years ago and built a cart to store them under my workbench. I was able to organize smalls into several categories, nuts & bolts, screws, wood parts, jig parts, etc..

It was only a partial solution and I added drawer storage for many other screws that I use. I still have a couple of these use too.

Ultimately it will come down to time, budget and available space. Lots of different ways to solve this problem.

I will say that my combination has vastly improved my shop space and ability to find things when needed.


----------



## mtnwalton (Aug 4, 2015)

Here's mine from a couple years ago; mobile because you know, 2 car garage. It helps but doesn't come close to storing all the fasteners.


----------



## DrTebi (Jun 16, 2009)

My organization is a bit of a mix, but there are a couple of things worth mentioning:

If you come across a lot of small single containers, for me that was a bunch of plastic slide containers with a clear top, a bunch of chewing gum containers with a clear top… it could also be glass containers of your favorite marmalade that you eat all year long… keeping those and store screws and nuts etc. in it has the big advantage that you can just take that single container out, and take it with you. This is great when you have to work on something outside of the shop, and even if you only ever work within your shop. I just find using single containers much less hassle than maneuvering those larger containers that hold 20 pounds of screws and take up half my workbench.

When I work on a specific project, I often buy screws nuts and bolts just for that, and keep them all in one ice tray. I have several, and sometimes each one is dedicated for one project. I store these in a drawer, and then just take out the tray for my project and have all I need at hand. Those ice trays are very cheap, and can often be found at thrift stores. They also stack.

Another thing I definitely agree with is to keep everything in closed containers. A shop gets dusty, and dirty over time. It also helps a bit with keeping moisture away.

Not really solution for you… just a few thoughts.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Thank you all for all your replies.
I truly appreciate.
I already use a combinations of most the solutions offered.
I was expecting a "magic" solution, unfortunately it might not yet exist.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Any one of you use these from HF:
https://www.harborfreight.com/40-bin-organizer-with-full-length-drawer-94375.html

The price is right.
Would you recommend them?


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

I use something similar from menards. They work great when I put things back. I label the drawers and try to keep what's on the label in the drawer. The biggest challenge is putting things back.


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

I have some of the Harbor Freight boxes in a tower. I like them. Seem pretty nice. I like that you can remove the little individual trays if you need to. 
Sorry for the out of focus picture.


----------



## ocean (Feb 13, 2016)

I use the boxes also but I have found that it is harder to find the item I what. I've turned to the tilt out bins. They come in a number of different sizes. Clear so you can see the contents and you can lift out the entire bin. I got them at Northern Tools but have seen them at other places.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Thank you Bob


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Thank you guys.
I just ordered tow sets of these on Amazon:

https://amazon.com/gp/product/B078ST18GW/ref=ppx_od_dt_b_asin_title_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

I like that you can easily see what is in those. My dilemma is whether or not to keep any of my boxes of screws/nails etc. I think I may in the short term make a small shelf for my standard size boxes & jars and use the see through for bolts, nouts, washers and other oddball stuff. If it grows on me I may need to move to the pull out trays so I can have an entire tray of "washers" and such.


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

I bought a lot of the Dewaltt and milwaukee boxes but the Husky cantilever has been very good and holds more…


----------



## AndyJ1s (Jan 26, 2019)

I like the systems that are portable carrying cases of yellow ~1.25 or 2 inch deep removable small bins in varying sizes, like Stanley (or HF knock-offs). I can take the whole case to where I need it, or just a bin or two.

Andy


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

HA!!

I gave up on that level of organization for screws years ago. I throw every spare screw, nut, bolt, washer and nut in a plastic tub. I can *always* find something that works. Screws that came as a set like small brass wood screws or inserts etc. stay in the little bags they come in from the Borg or go in little plastic jars that get thrown in there too. It takes me just as long to dig down in there and find what I'm after as it does looking through all of those organized drawers. Then there is a drawer that has a tray with all manner of drywall screws. I can see them all at once and just take the ones I want. When any of them start looking scarce I just dump some more from the box into the drawer.









!







!


----------



## 85497 (Apr 3, 2013)

This holds a surprising amount of stuff.

https://www.festoolusa.com/products/systainer,-sortainer-and-systainer-port/sortainer/491986---sys-3-sort12


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

I don't doubt the Festool is a nice solution but for that kind of money it makes it tempting to buy a new box of screws each time I need some and just throw the rest of the box out. ;-)


----------



## Tony1212 (Aug 26, 2013)

I keep all of my deck and drywall screws in used, plastic, peanut butter jars. When I need those, I usually need a lot of 'em at one time. The plastic jars also make them very portable for use in other areas of the house or at a completely different location. They all fit in a slide out drawer next to my tool cabinets.










Then I use the harbor freight organizers to hold my more specific sizes, especially nuts and bolts, so they're all together when I need them. I built a quick plywood shelf for them to sit on. You can see the drawers for the plastic jars just to the left in the picture.


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

The old coffee cans full of nuts and screws I threw away. Digging through crap trying to save a trip to the hardware store. Sometimes it's not work a $15+ plastic container either to store things that I just gotta hoard…

You go out and buy 10 containers at $120 worth of containers to store a few dollars worth of hardware you may never need again.

Buy as you go. Space is valuable….


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> HA!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it Andy. I have a drawer dedicated to the odds and ends. 
When you are digging through it, I have a rule of thumb. 
"If there is one, there is two", keep looking.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

My dad had a box like this one. He called it his "what-not box"


----------

